# Riders can Bypass giving drivers a rating



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

My last rider brought to my attention that riders now have the option to SKIP the process of giving their Uber driver a rating. Once the ride is closed out, riders are presented with a screen giving them the ability to rate their last driver or just SKIP giving a rating. How long has this been in effect. SKIP giving a rating???


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

As long as I've been using Uber for rides- 4+years


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

jlong105 said:


> As long as I've been using Uber for rides- 4+years


I wonder just how many riders actually opt to SKIP rating their driver......Drivers Taking riders from their Point A to Point B safely (and doing all of the driving in their clean, personally owned and well maintained vehicles) deserves a 5 Star rating and a rider should never opt or be able to opt to SKIP!


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

your lucky if half rate


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> I wonder just how many riders actually opt to SKIP rating their driver......Drivers Taking riders from their Point A to Point B safely (and doing all of the driving in their clean, personally owned and well maintained vehicles) deserves a 5 Star rating and a rider should never opt or be able to opt to SKIP!


NO ...A Driver who safely takes a passenger from A to B deserves to be paid fairly. But instead we have apparently from your threads statement have been instilled that we deserve some stupid ass &#127775; system rating ... as if that's gonna pay for the Gas, or wear and tear on our personal car for the future...

Its funny you feel entitled to a 5 &#127775; rating and I feel entitled to FAIR payment for my service rendered..NOT the pennies on the mile we have gotten to as of now.... What a ****ed up system Uber has actually convinced us idiots to accept....


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Right. I have 5000 rides but only about 2600 5* ratings. I'd estimate maybe 75 <5*. So around 50%ish


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Less than 1/2 of my pax bother to rate. The injustice!! I want my stars!!! Who cares about money, I want to be able to brag that I'm a 4.95!!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

2/3 of mine rate. It’s not the same in every market.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

How do you know if they rate? Once you have 500, you can't see unless there is a change.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> How do you know if they rate? Once you have 500, you can't see unless there is a change.


I looked right when I hit 500 ratings. Anything after that is a guess, but it was always consistently 2/3 from day one.


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> My last rider brought to my attention that riders now have the option to SKIP the process of giving their Uber driver a rating. Once the ride is closed out, riders are presented with a screen giving them the ability to rate their last driver or just SKIP giving a rating. How long has this been in effect. SKIP giving a rating???


This is not new, I know a lot of people who don't even rate drivers once.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Unleaded said:


> I wonder just how many riders actually opt to SKIP rating their driver......Drivers Taking riders from their Point A to Point B safely (and doing all of the driving in their clean, personally owned and well maintained vehicles) deserves a 5 Star rating and a rider should never opt or be able to opt to SKIP!


I don't give five stars but I give five dollar tip?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Skipping to rate should go automatically 5 stars to driver as Lyft does for driver rating to riders.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Skipping to rate should go automatically 5 stars to driver as Lyft does for driver rating to riders.


 I don't drive for Lyft but I like this way of doing it. I just had a 1 star drop off that I carried around for several months. I takes way too long with Uber to move these things along......Yea I know,"who cares." I just got sick of looking at something I didn't deserve in the first place.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> How long has this been in effect. SKIP giving a rating???


Since Adam and Eve got it on in the Garden of Eden.

.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I don't drive for Lyft but I like this way of doing it. I just had a 1 star drop off that I carried around for several months. I takes way too long with Uber to move these things along......Yea I know,"who cares." I just got sick of looking at something I didn't deserve in the first place.


We should write a suggestion letter via email to Uber executive.
Website suggests like this>>> *Do not simply write to the CEO or send your request to all the executives at once. This could severely limit your ability to resolve your issue. Rather, start with the primary contact and then work your way down the list. 
Executive Contacts.

Primary Contact*
Josh Butler
Head of Sales and Customer Success |
Uber
1455 Market St 4th Fl
San Francisco, CA 94103
[email protected]

*Secondary Contact*
Nelson Chai
Chief Financial Officer
Uber
1455 Market St 4th Fl
San Francisco, CA 94103
[email protected]

Andrew Macdonald
Senior Vice President, Global Rides & Platform
Uber
1455 Market St 4th Fl
San Francisco, CA 94103
[email protected]

*Chief Executive*
Dara Khosrowshahi
CEO
Uber
1455 Market St 4th Fl
San Francisco, CA 94103
[email protected]


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> We should write a suggestion letter via email to Uber executive.
> Website suggests like this>>> *Do not simply write to the CEO or send your request to all the executives at once. This could severely limit your ability to resolve your issue. Rather, start with the primary contact and then work your way down the list.
> Executive Contacts.
> 
> ...


I'll do that. I'm not shy....good idea.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> My last rider brought to my attention that riders now have the option to SKIP the process of giving their Uber driver a rating. Once the ride is closed out, riders are presented with a screen giving them the ability to rate their last driver or just SKIP giving a rating. How long has this been in effect. SKIP giving a rating???


So what happens with Uber if they don't rate? With Lyft, no rating = 5 stars. If Uber is the same I'll take that.

The assumption with Lyft is if the rider doesn't down rate you then the ride was five stars.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

It took me about 800 trips to get 500 rated trips on Uber. Been driving for around 1 yr 9 mths.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

around 1/3 of my pax never rate. I suspect because they beleive they have to tip as well, which is the next screen.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Skipping to rate should go automatically 5 stars to driver as Lyft does for driver rating to riders.


That is one Heck of an idea! What a great and workable suggestion. Is Uber listening? I'm sure that "someone" from Uber monitors this forum.

It is a shame that first time Uber partner app users seem to and continue to make the BIG mistake. They will successfully give you a tip through the partner app, but some new riders have told me that when it came to giving their driver a rating, they "erroneously" and "out of their own ignorance" thought that they were supposed to hit all if the stars in the line one by one. In trying to give their driver 5 stars, they wound up giving their driver a 1 star because the app locked up on them when they hit the first star hoping to hit all stars (one by one) and give a 5 star rating. Once it's done, it's done! Too late. No corrections accepted. Uber should instruct every user about the proper method for applying and inserting a rating.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> It is a shame that first time Uber partner app users seem to and continue to make the BIG mistake. They will successfully give you a tip through the partner app, but some new riders have told me that when it came to giving their driver a rating, they "erroneously" and "out of their own ignorance" thought that they were supposed to hit all if the stars in the line one by one. In trying to give their driver 5 stars, they wound up giving their driver a 1 star because the app locked up on them when they hit the first star hoping to hit all stars (one by one) and give a 5 star rating. Once it's done, it's done! Too late. No corrections accepted. Uber should instruct every user about the proper method for applying and inserting a rating.


But &#8230; riders can change their ratings for drivers.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I don't drive for Lyft but I like this way of doing it. I just had a 1 star drop off that I carried around for several months. I takes way too long with Uber to move these things along......Yea I know,"who cares." I just got sick of looking at something I didn't deserve in the first place.


I completely agree with you. I like Lyft's rating system better, even though it is argued that Uber's rating system is more "accurate". I get sick of looking the low ratings too when I know I've been giving it my best. I also don't think we should have to wait so long just for a rating to go away that we didn't deserve. Like someone else mentioned, it could take around 9 months for a low rating to go away and by the time that happens there may be some other low ratings. 500 ratings is a lot and to top it off most pax don't rate.



Wildgoose said:


> We should write a suggestion letter via email to Uber executive.
> Website suggests like this>>> *Do not simply write to the CEO or send your request to all the executives at once. This could severely limit your ability to resolve your issue. Rather, start with the primary contact and then work your way down the list.
> Executive Contacts.
> 
> ...


I like this idea and I am open to taking part in it. It doesn't mean I'll do it yet. I'm curious if anyone else is willing to go that far.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> That is one Heck of an idea! What a great and workable suggestion. Is Uber listening? I'm sure that "someone" from Uber monitors this forum.
> 
> It is a shame that first time Uber partner app users seem to and continue to make the BIG mistake. They will successfully give you a tip through the partner app, but some new riders have told me that when it came to giving their driver a rating, they "erroneously" and "out of their own ignorance" thought that they were supposed to hit all if the stars in the line one by one. In trying to give their driver 5 stars, they wound up giving their driver a 1 star because the app locked up on them when they hit the first star hoping to hit all stars (one by one) and give a 5 star rating. Once it's done, it's done! Too late. No corrections accepted. Uber should instruct every user about the proper method for applying and inserting a rating.


I was thinking yesterday when 
someone is making a complaint that could cause a permanent deactivation they should tell the person 
"this may cause driver termination" maybe then they would think
if getting the driver fired 
is worth a free ride


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was thinking yesterday when
> someone is making a complaint that could cause a permanent deactivation they should tell the person
> "this may cause driver termination" maybe then they would think
> if getting the driver fired
> is worth a free ride


I see where you're coming from, but there are people out there who would take pleasure in knowing they can get a driver fired.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Clarity said:


> I see where you're coming from, but there are people out there who would take pleasure in knowing they can get a driver fired.


Bet you are right but if the ones that didnt know knew there might be fewer reports and problems for us..


----------

